# Nueva Zelanda / Nueva Zelandia



## Serrana6

¿Es Nueva Zelanda o Nueva Zelandia? Me suena mejor la primera, pero lo he visto de las dos maneras.
Gracias
Serrana6


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México que yo sepa sólo lo conocemos por Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
En este enlace de Wikipedia lo explica bastante bien. (Mira en el primer apartado: Etimología.) 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nueva_Zelanda

Y mejor éste, del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas: 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=Nueva Zelanda


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno he de decir que lo de Zelandia debe de ser en el sur de América acá por el norte utilizamos sólo Zelanda.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* he oído y lo he visto escrito mayormente como "*Nueva Zelandia*", aunque también a veces se le llama "Nueva Zelanda".


----------



## Jaén

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno he de decir que lo de Zelandia debe de ser en el sur de América acá por el norte utilizamos sólo Zelanda.





ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá es Nueva Zelanda.


Curioso... yo la recuerdo como *Nueva Zelandia* de toda la vida. Será porque soy del sur?? (de México, claro! jejejejeje)

Inclusive, el site de la embajada de México en aquel hermoso país lo pone así, *Embajada de México en Nueva Zelandia*.

En fin...


----------



## borgonyon

Me parece que ha de ser uno de esos casos en los que el lenguaje trata de apegarse más de cerca al original, como en el caso de Beijing, que siempre lo conocí como Peking. Lo mismo con algunas ciudades en la India, Bombay ahora es Mumbay, etc. Siempre conocí a ese país como Nueva Zelandia, pero de eso ya ha habido muchos desfiles.


----------



## Jaén

borgonyon said:


> *Me parece que ha de ser uno de esos casos en los que el lenguaje trata de apegarse más de cerca al original, como en el caso de Beijing, que siempre lo conocí como Peking. Lo mismo con algunas ciudades en la India, Bombay ahora es Mumbay, etc.* Siempre conocí a ese país como Nueva Zelandia, pero de eso ya ha habido muchos desfiles.


Es posible que esa sea la razón.

Con relación a lo de los desfiles pasados, Miguelillo es muy joven con relación a mi edad, pero ToñoTorreón me sigue de cerca - sospecho que tú no andas tan lejos -, así que debe ser otra la causa.

Saludos y gracias por comentar.


----------



## lospazio

Los topónimos que terminan en el sufijo de origen germánico _land_ dan en castellano ambas formas: -_landa_ y -_landia_. Así, por ejemplo, decimos _Irlanda_ y _Holanda_, pero _Groenlandia_ e _Islandia_. No decimos ni *_Holandia_ ni *_Islanda_. Sin embargo, en el caso del hilo hay ambigüedad, ya que se encuentran ambas formas. Ignoro cuál es la razón. Caprichos del idioma.


----------



## Jaén

No había pensado en esto, lospazio. Y sí, parece ser un simple capricho del idioma.

Gracias por comentarlo.


----------



## borgonyon

Jaén said:


> Es posible que esa sea la razón.
> 
> Con relación a lo de los desfiles pasados, Miguelillo es muy joven con relación a mi edad, pero ToñoTorreón me sigue de cerca - sospecho que tú no andas tan lejos -, así que debe ser otra la causa.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por comentar.


No creo que tenga que ver con la edad. Tiene que ver con el entorno en el que uno vive y lo que es más común en los medios. Hace ya más de 35 años que no vivo en México y mi contacto con los medios en español es muy limitado. Como señala lospazio, han de ser puntadas del idioma ya que he encontrado páginas en las que lo ponen de una manera y páginas en las que lo ponen de la otra. Como dije, puntadas del idioma, aunque me llama la atención que la embajada en México —efectivamente— se nombran Nueva Zelandia en su página.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La forma *Zelandia es analógica. El nombre de la isla, y del país, es Nueva Zelanda y así se usa en los tratados de Geografía modernos. En la Geografía de la Editorial Gili-Gaya en cinco tomos, de los años de 1920, una geografía avanzadísima científicamente en su época, en el tomo IV, el artículo sobre Nueva Zelanda, de la autoría del profesor e la U. de Barcelona José de C. Serra-Rafols, se usa siempre la forma Nueva Zelanda, la única admitida en un lenguahe cuidado, debiendo considerarse Zelandia una forma analógica, sólo admisible en un nivel familiar o relajado de lengua.


----------



## Jaén

XiaoRoel said:


> La forma *Zelandia es analógica. El nombre de la isla, y del país, es Nueva Zelanda y así se usa en los tratados de Geografía modernos. En la Geografía de la Editorial Gili-Gaya en cinco tomos, de los años de 1920, una geografía avanzadísima científicamente en su época, en el tomo IV, el artículo sobre Nueva Zelanda, de la autoría del profesor e la U. de Barcelona José de C. Serra-Rafols, se usa siempre la forma Nueva Zelanda, la única admitida en un lenguahe cuidado, debiendo considerarse Zelandia una forma analógica, sólo admisible en un nivel familiar o relajado de lengua.


Lo dicho!

Somos unos relajados.

Gracias por el apunte, Xiao, muy interesante. Aunque cabe la pregunta de si este no sería un caso de relajación de uso, como ha ocurrido en muchos otros vocablos.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá (Chile) lo he visto de las dos formas, pero creo que se impone por lejos "Nueva Zelanda".
Es lo que yo uso.
Es que "Zelandia" me suena poco serio, como a Dineylandia"
_


----------



## mirx

borgonyon said:


> No creo que tenga que ver con la edad. Tiene que ver con el entorno en el que uno vive y lo que es más común en los medios.


De acuerdo, hace precisamente tres días estaba haciendo un reporte y titubié antes de escribir el nombre del país. Finalmente me decidí porque la que me parecía más familiar, que no más natural, Nueva Zelandia. El corrector de texto lo marcó rojo y decidí que siempre había escuchado Nueva Zelanda y que lo de _landia _eran sólo mis nervios. Ahora veo que no soy el único.


----------



## Jaén

mirx said:


> De acuerdo, hace precisamente tres días estaba haciendo un reporte y titubié antes de escribir el nombre del país. Finalmente me decidí porque la que me parecía más familiar, que no más natural, Nueva Zelandia. El corrector de texto lo marcó rojo y decidí que siempre había escuchado Nueva Zelanda y que lo de _landia _eran sólo mis nervios. Ahora veo que no soy el único.


Es que eso fue lo que me desconcertó también, que al escribirlo en el documento en Word 2007, el corrector no indicó error en ninguna de las dos formas, usando la opción de idioma  Español Internacional.

Y con relación al comentario de Vampiro, de que en Chile se usa más Zelanda, eso demuestra que ni siempre lo que dice la sacrosanta RAE es ley.

Que te suena a Disneylandia?? Muy gracioso! Pero es que tampoco Disneylanda sonaría bien.


----------



## Vampiro

Jaén said:


> Y con relación al comentario de Vampiro, de que en Chile se usa más Zelanda, eso demuestra que ni siempre lo que dice la sacrosanta RAE es ley.
> 
> Que te suena a Disneylandia?? Muy gracioso! Pero es que tampoco Disneylanda sonaría bien.


No entendí el comentario acerca de la RAE, ¿obliga a usar “Zelandia”?
Lo que yo doy es mi apreciación personal y lo que me parece de uso mayoritario en Chile.
Curiosamente la página oficial de la embajada de ese país en Chile usa “Nueva Zelandia”
Como los chistes de Condorito: Plop!!
_


----------



## Jaén

Es que en el DPD dice que "Zelanda es forma única usada en España" y que "alterna en el español de América con Nueva Zelandia".

O Chile no es América, o esa afirmación es más falsa que una moneda de 3 duros (en algún país existe esta moneda??).

Y también destaqué que yo siempre lo oí como Zelandia, a diferencia de Miguelillo y ToñoTorreón, que lo conocen sin la "i"; para esto, puse el enlace de la embajada de México en ese país, donde también dice Nueva Zelandia.


----------



## Csalrais

Es que Vampiro opinó más arriba que él en Chile lo ha visto de las dos formas, lo que confirma el comentario del DPD de que las dos formas son posibles en América. Ten en cuenta que el DPD no dice que ninguna de las dos sea más usada que la otra por allá, solo habla de posibilidad de uso en oposición al que se hace por aquí.


----------



## Vampiro

Ezo, ezo, ezo, "alterna en el español de América con Nueva Zelandia" significa, pues eso, "que alterna", que se usan las dos.
Me surge una curiosidad... ¿qué dice la embajada neozelandesa en España?
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para más confusión avisaré a todos: el gentilicio también presenta dos formas, novozelandés y neozelandés.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Para más confusión avisaré a todos: el gentilicio también presenta dos formas, novozelandés y neozelandés.


Y "kiwi", que es por lejos el más usado.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Por Galicia no usamos "kiwi"._ ya que somos productores de la tal fruta y no nos cuadra como gentilicio. Tenemos un clima muy parecido al de nuestros antípodas y hace años que aprovechamos los nterrenos que no tienen viña a la producción masiva de quivis ("kiwis") y a competir con los novozelandeses. Cada árbol puede dar muchos quilos, algunos hasta doscientos. Una barbaridad.
Es un tema que siempre me apasionó: las Rías Baixas de Galicia y la Isla Norte de nuestros antípodas (la más poblada) tenemos climas muy semejantes (también una buena parte de Japón y también la camelia reina en Galicia hasta con pequeños bosques).
_*Kiwi*_ ya es informal en inglés y en español, en donde se use, debe quedar en un nivel de lengua relajado y familiar. Hoy en día em la lengua escrita lo normal es usar *neozelandés* como gentilicio de *Nueva Zeland(i)a*. _*Novozelandés*_ queda como segunda posibilidad de elección estilística al servicio de la _variatio_ en el texto. _*Kiwi*_ [kißi] o [kiwi], como extranjerismo, donde sea comprendido y se use, se puede usar a nivel informal (siempre con un matiz intencional jocoso, o peyorativo) y, por supuesto en la creación literaria como extranjerismo motivado.


----------



## Csalrais

Vampiro said:


> Me surge una curiosidad... ¿qué dice la embajada neozelandesa en España?
> _


Al menos en la página principal lo único que se ve es Nueva Zelanda.

http://www.nzembassy.com/es/españa


----------



## merquiades

La provincia de Holanda donde tiene su orígen el topónimo se llama Zelanda, o sea ¿no sería mejor usar Nueva Zelanda para la isla?

Edit:  Las tres islas.  Gracias Lurrezco por la precisión, no puedo tachar "la isla", entonces la subrayo


----------



## Lurrezko

Las islas, de hecho: son tres islas principales. Yo nunca he oído otra cosa que *Nueva Zelanda*, por añadir un testimonio de mi zona.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Csalrais said:


> Al menos en la página principal lo único que se ve es Nueva Zelanda.
> 
> http://www.nzembassy.com/es/espa%C3%B1a


Gracias.
La página es casi idéntica a la chilena, salvo la diferencia ya mencionada.
Curioso, ellos mismos se denominan de diferente manera según la región.
Saludos.
_


----------



## juanpesandi

En Venezuela solo he escuchado Nueva Zelanda. Nunca en mi vida había oído Nueva Zelandia.


----------



## Istriano

Embajada de la República Argentina en* Nueva Zelandia* 
http://www.enzel.mrecic.gob.ar/en


----------



## merquiades

Parece que es Nueva Zelanda en Colombia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> Embajada de la República Argentina en* Nueva Zelandia*
> http://www.enzel.mrecic.gob.ar/en



Sin embargo, este año los Pumas, el equipo nacional de rugby de la Argentina, entran por primera vez en el tradicional torneo de las 3 Naciones, que hasta ahora jugaban Nueva Zelanda, Australia y Sudáfrica. Aquí, la noticia de ayer en La Nación y de hoy en Clarín.

Un saludo


----------



## lospazio

Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, este año los Pumas, el equipo nacional de rugby de la Argentina, entran por primera vez en el tradicional torneo de las 3 Naciones, que hasta ahora jugaban Nueva Zelanda, Australia y Sudáfrica. Aquí, la noticia de ayer en La Nación y de hoy en Clarín.
> 
> Un saludo



Lurrezko, si ponés "Zelandia" tanto en el buscador de La Nación como en el de Clarín, vas a ver que aparece en numerosas ocasiones.


----------



## Lurrezko

lospazio said:


> Lurrezko, si ponés "Zelandia" tanto en el buscador de La Nación como en el de Clarín, vas a ver que aparece en numerosas ocasiones.



Ah, es interesante, gracias. Entonces se usan ambas por allí. Me pareció relevante buscar esa noticia y que en ambos medios apareciera _Zelanda_, de ahí que lo aportara. 

Un saludo


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Por acá (Chile) lo he visto de las dos formas, pero creo que se impone por lejos "Nueva Zelanda".
> Es lo que yo uso.
> Es que "Zelandia" me suena poco serio, como a Dineylandia"
> _



Entraré a polemizar con mi estimado compatriota, pero yo de toda la vida lo leí y escuché como "Nueva Zelandia". Es ahora de adúlter... adulto que leo la palabrilla sin la "i".
Pero hace un tiempo vi que es indistinto, así que dejé de preocuparme (mucho).


----------



## Circunflejo

Ya en el siglo XVI se usaban Zelanda y Zelandia así que la cosa viene de lejos. Aquí en España, hoy en día, solo se emplea Zelanda.


----------



## jsvillar

Yo pensaba que el país era 'Nueva Zelanda' y la isla de Dinamarca 'Zelandia', pero ahora estoy viendo en internet que a la isla de Dinamarca la llaman 'Zelanda' o incluso 'Selandia'.


----------

